# Wife is making my decision easier



## Lonelyin NC (Aug 1, 2012)

The wife called me up again demanding on whats going on with her car registration. I gnored her call and got an email saying she'll press for legal action if I dont contact her. So I called her and right way she came out of her corner swinging... I told her the house was my business and not to worry about it and that I havent recieved her car registration stuff. She started to get hostile with me while I maintained my cool. I hung up on her because I did not and will not put up with her hostility. All this is making my decision to walk away from this marriage a reality. I have been too nice with her and let her get away with crap the 10 1/2 years we were together. ...not no more. Shes on her own from here on out. Let someone else deal with her now. Does anyone think I was wrong with what I did?


----------



## spun (Jul 2, 2012)

Lonelyin NC said:


> The wife called me up again demanding on whats going on with her car registration. I gnored her call and got an email saying she'll press for legal action if I dont contact her. So I called her and right way she came out of her corner swinging... I told her the house was my business and not to worry about it and that I havent recieved her car registration stuff. She started to get hostile with me while I maintained my cool. I hung up on her because I did not and will not put up with her hostility. All this is making my decision to walk away from this marriage a reality. I have been too nice with her and let her get away with crap the 10 1/2 years we were together. ...not no more. Shes on her own from here on out. Let someone else deal with her now. Does anyone think I was wrong with what I did?


Press charges for not informing her about her car registration, right.

Don't feed the drama.


----------

